# Logo bewerten



## jochberger (17. September 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade mein Logo fertiggestellt. Leider habe ich noch kaum Erfahrung in diesem Bereich. Deshalb würde mich eure Meinung interessieren. Auch Kritik ist herzlich willkommen!


Vielen Dank im Voraus
Gruß
 jochberger

PS: Der Hintergrund ist natürlich transparent.


----------



## Another (18. September 2012)

Abgesehen davon das man die Pfeile nicht mehr erkennen wird, sobald du das Logo irgendwo kleiner abbilden wirst (z.B. auf 'nem Fax), sind die Konturen schon sehr ausgeprägt.


----------



## jochberger (18. September 2012)

hi,
würde es dir besser gefallen wenn die Schrift etwas runder gestaltet ist?
Freue mich auf JEDE Rückmeldung! Gerne auch Kritik!
Gruß
jochberger


----------



## smileyml (18. September 2012)

Aus meiner Sicht ist es kein wirkliches Logo.
Es ist etwas Schrift mit arg seltsamen Effekten.

Aber fangen wir erstmal bei der Idee an:
Was willst du mit dem Logo vermitteln?
Warum sind die beiden O mit der Weltkugel gefüllt? (Ich vermute WorldWide...)
Warum ist es aber nur Europa und vornehmlich Afrika?
Was sollen die Blitze bedeuten?
Warum die Farbkombination gelb-rot mit etwas blau?
Warum diese Schrift?
Warum eine so markante Outline?


Ich persönlich kann mit dem Logo nicht viel anfangen und will es auch gar nicht lange kritisieren, denn ich denke ein Neuanfang ist in jedem Fall besser. Dazu versuche die o.g. Fragen zu beantworten und gehe dann z.B. wie folgt vor:
1. Papier und Stift nehmen!
2. Ich gehe mal von deinem Thema der Weltkugel aus und vielleicht einem Doppel-O.
Skizziere nur mit diesen Elementen ein markantes Bild mit möglichst einfachen Elementen und ohne zu bildhaft oder zu detailreich zu werden.
******Grundsätzlich frage dich aber ob das die richtigen Elemente sind******
3. Mache viele unterschiedliche Skizzen. Am besten nur eine Farbe nutzen, denn dein Logo muss so funktionieren.
4. Setze die beste Idee grafisch am Rechner um und ferfeinere sie im Detail. Idealerweise in einem Vektorprogramm wie Illustrator oder Inkscape (kostenfrei).
5. Versuche die entstandene Bildmarke mit einer guten Schrift in einer Farbe zu ergänzen. Arbeite auch dabei in Varianten!

6. In der Regel könnte jetzt ein Logo fertig sein.

7. Als Zusatzoption, in Form einer Erweiterung, kannst mit Farben und Effekten (Schatten, Glanz etc.) weiter an deinem Logo arbeiten.


Ich hoffe diese Punkte bringen dich zum Ziel.
Grüße Marco


----------



## ink (19. September 2012)

Einen Punkt würde ich noch ergänzen:
Wen soll das Logo erreichen?

Zielgruppenspezifische Elemente sind ein wichtiger Aspekt in der Logogestaltung.

Was auch am Anfang hilft, ist die Analyse anderer Logos, warum diese funktionieren oder eben nicht funktionieren.
Dies bildet ein Bewusstsein.

Beste


----------



## jochberger (24. September 2012)

Guten Morgen!
Danke für eure Kommentare.
Ich habe mich jetzt nach einigen Überlegungen für ein reines Textlogo entschieden.
Was sagt ihr dazu?


Bin offen für alle Anregungen! 
Gruß
jochberger


----------



## Nicoo (26. September 2012)

Hallo jochberger,

Dein 2tes Logo gefällt mir viel besser als das 1ste, da es viel leserlicher ist. 


Gruss
Nico


----------



## smileyml (26. September 2012)

Aus meiner Sicht stellen sich sofort die gleichen Fragen wie oben bzgl. der Intension.
Farblich finde ich das Blau auf Schwarz auch arg schweirig.

Versuche nacheinander alle Fragen von oben zu beantworten und suche danach Beispiele, was dir gefällt und dazu passt. Dann hast du wesentlich mehr Input und dein Logo wird besser.


----------

